# Help with potty training



## immakrnchick (Jun 23, 2015)

My cockapoo, Sammy, is exactly 4 months today, and when we first got him from a breeder he was somewhat potty trained. He knew the potty pad is where he releases himself. I initially thought potty training was going to be fast and easy. (compared to my 7 month old puppy, she's still learning *sigh)

He has been good for the most part considering he was a puppy. He's never gone where he sleeps, so i know he can hold it very well. Which is amazing because my other pup we rescued would go in her bed, in her crate, in our bed, rugs, and wherever she was. haha (it has been a rough journey). She's slowly getting it now. (after 7 months, is that normal?) 

My husband and i are gone for at least 9.5 hours a day, so i gated our kitchen for him and my other pup, Elly to play during the day. I would never expect him to hold it for that long. I come back to a mess, everyday, but it's a learning process. He goes in the area, but misses the pee pad.

Lately he has been having so many accidents. Peeing in random places. Just this morning he pooped in the middle of the living room! He used to go back to his "restroom area" before but now he is having numerous accidents. He always always goes poo and pee outside every time i take him out and i praise him. 
I know it's about repetition and i know it's our faults for not being home with him to monitor him 24/7 to teach and show him every time he needs to go, but it's tough!
He's funny because when he makes an accident and i look up at him, he knows he made a mistake. 

HELP! I'm hoping this is because he is still young?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to say but this is not to do with age it is to do with being left too long so having no guidance about what to do and having no choice but to go to the toilet. Can you not arrange for someone to at least call in a couple of times a day - that is a very long time to leave pups unattended.

When he makes an accident and you look at him he knows you are annoyed, not that he made a mistake.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's because he is shut in for 9 hours a day, you rightly know he can't hold it that long so he is learning that going to the toilet in the house is ok and as time passes he is getting more relaxed about where he goes. You need to get someone to come in during the day and let them out or even preferably walk them. Would a dog walker be an option for you? You will find both dogs will be cleaner much quicker if they had regular access to outside.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha snap Dawn! Posted at near enough the same time!


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

Honey is still learning at 5 months old too. She is quite good now in the day time, but we are with her all day, but I am afraid she is alone at night and whilst she wees on the puppy pads, poops are more usually on the kitchen floor. I don't tell her off because she is alone for quite a while at night and I don't want to take her upstairs with us because of it. I am hoping when she is a little older her control will last longer! 

The other problem is the excitement when we see anyone who makes a fuss of her - she wees on their feet!! A little girl problem, I think!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No offence to the people who make puppy pads but in my opinion those things should be outlawed. Far too many dogs getting confused and going far too long untrained, which might be a death sentence when they are no longer puppy cute. The only sure fire way that I know of is for someone to stay with them all the time. Keep on top of it and don't let them have accidents. If you can't watch them then keep them in a crate or small area and clean up their messes really well. Teaching them from the get go to pee when requested makes it easier too. Cockapoos are on the hard to toilet train list, people who cannot be home with them for the first few months should get a dog that is already trained in my opinion.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I know the guidelines in the UK are that dogs shouldn't be left alone for more than 4 hours, I always stick to this (I feel guilty if she's alone for 2 or 3 hours!). When house training a puppy of that age, they need to be let in the garden every hour to offer the chance for pees and praise.

As others have suggested, perhaps you could find a dog walker, dog sitter, nice neighbour or family member?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2015)

Our 6 month old puppy is still learning with the toilet! I do think this breed take their time when it comes to this. She is great and will hold her wee but she does seem to like to poo in the house! Especially on my daughters lovely, new, fluffy cream carpet lol. But she is getting there........slowly. Like others, I assumed it would be faster to toilet train, you always hear of smug people telling you they nailed it in 2 weeks. 
Like Fairlie, I also think you need to be with the puppies all the time, because if you are leaving them it does take longer. We have to leave our puppy for 2 days a week and whilst she has a dog walker and neighbour who takes her out I am sure these two days set us back...its one step forward and one step back just now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was once one of those smug people... with my daughter, fully toilet trained at two and then our first dog, two accidents in the house ever. Then along came my son and Rufus to totally disabuse me of any notion it had anything to do with my training prowess. It was fitting payback!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I feel privileged to have Maggie who was fully house trained by about 4 1/2 months. I'm home with her most of the time. At first when I had to leave her, she was left in the bathroom with a baby gate across the door. She never cried, just settled down for a nap. When she was able to hold her wee until after I let her out she graduated to the whole upstairs and soon after the whole house. I think my secret was not to use puppy pads, puppy proofing and to keep her on a regular feeding and taking her outside for potty schedule. I also trusted her.


----------

